# Late beans



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have 75 acres of soy beans we planted between July 1st and July 13th after wheat harvest it's always a risk to plant them will they mature enough to harvest before they freeze ...and they froze yesterday and I believe they're all going to make it


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Forgot a pod picture of the ones Planted July 12th


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Can you bin them? Even the greenish ones seem to turn if stored long enough.

Thats what I'm dealing with now kinda, my last 62 acres of beans had some replant done, been picking around those spots, tough to start with then even had some pretty green plants mixed in, froze hard the other night. Gonna wait till the end of the week and cut em regardless. Green spots will go into the bottom of the hopper bottom with dry on top, seems the brand spanking new probe they installed at out local Cargill plugs up if they go more than 2-3' deep into a load.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We will let the beans dry down in the field it will take two to three weeks


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We will let the beans dry down in the field it will take two to three weeks


----------

